# how to make iodine video



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

There is a great video on making your own iodine on youtube. Haven't quite figured out how to add link yet.





 YouTube - Weekend Project: How to Make Iodine


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like you figured out how to put the link-in and embed the video all at once .. :2thumb:


----------

